# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الـــــــــــــزعيم (2) vs جزيرة الفيل (0) 28-يولــــيو 2010- نقل مباشر

## عم نصرالدين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المناسبة : مباراة ودية اعدادية



الـــــــــــــزعيم (1) vsجزيرة الفيل(0)


التاريخ 28-يولــــيو 2010
المكان المفخرة


بوست للنقل المباشر في انتظار الطاقم الفني الحصري للنقل من داخل المفخرة



اللهم أنصر الزعيم
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*يا نصر الدين
شايف مافى زول جاب خبرك قلنا نسلم عليك ونقيف معاك فى الصف كان زول من جوه الاستاد يحن علينا ويلحقنا بالاخبار
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مطلوب طاقم نقل مباشر يحصلنا بسرعة
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

يا نصر الدين
شايف مافى زول جاب خبرك قلنا نسلم عليك ونقيف معاك فى الصف كان زول من جوه الاستاد يحن علينا ويلحقنا بالاخبار



 الله يسلمك يا خالد

الجماعة بيكونوا لسة
المؤكد أنه رياض في بوست تاني قال ماشي المفخرة 


نتنظر سواء
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اها منتظرين الاخبار الله يصبرنا 
رائيك شنو تعال ننقل المباراة من خيالنا زى ما عملوا بعض الصحفين زمان
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اتمني ان تكون تجريبة تفيد المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*نتمني أن تكون التشكيلة هي التي ستؤدي مباراة الرد واتوقعها

محمد كمال الزومة بله جابر طارق نجم الدين لاسانا سعيد قلق العجب وارغو راجي


وبدلاء 
النفطي السعودي مصعب 
*

----------


## جواندي

*اتمني ان تكون نفس التشكيلة التي سلعب بها اما الجيش
                        	*

----------


## ابوحازم

*وين ناس الحصريات
معقول ما في زول دخل المباراة من اون لاين عشان يربطنا بالمبارة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوحازم
					

وين ناس الحصريات
معقول ما في زول دخل المباراة من اون لاين عشان يربطنا بالمبارة



 رياض قال ماششي


أكبر تواجد بالمنتدى كان 381, 06-03-10 الساعة 10:56 PM.
نصرالدين أحمد علي, ABU AHMED, مامون من اسلانج, acba77, مايقومابي, مبارك علي حسين, Ahmed Tyfor, محي الدين طه أحمد, مجدالدين شريف, محجوب الخير, alamal, مريخابي صميم, مرهف, لن ننساك ايداهور, أوندى, الأبيض ضميرك, الاباتشي, الدسكو, الســـكاب, النجم السامق, ابومحمد البركة, ابواخلاص, ابوحازم, احمد الحبر, احمدحلفا, ezoo2t, freemanwc, genta, hamdi73, خالد سليمان طه, حريري, جواندي, رياض عباس بخيت, سهيل ابراهيم, senba, shdaad, على الصغير, عجبكو, عجبكو(ميسي), غندور, وش الرجال, طارق حامد, طوكراوي, كدكول


رياض هل تسمعني
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أهلا نصر الدين . . خالد سليمان  . . جزاندى . . حازم
وييييييييين أفريكانو  ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

أهلا نصر الدين . . خالد سليمان . . جزاندى . . حازم
وييييييييين أفريكانو ؟؟؟؟



 سلامات الابيض
الناس ديل عملت نايمة ولا شنو؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*سلاااااااام ياشباب

الاخبار شنو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

اها منتظرين الاخبار الله يصبرنا 
رائيك شنو تعال ننقل المباراة من خيالنا زى ما عملوا بعض الصحفين زمان



شكلنا يا خالد الا نبقي علي اقتراحك دا
*

----------


## ود كيلا

*وين الناس يا جماعة الحقونا
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الكورة كم!!!!
الكورة كم!!الكورة كم!!!!!!
الكورة كم!!!!الكورة كم!!!!الكورة كم!!!!
                        	*

----------


## ezoo2t

*السلام عليكم 
اهل يا أحباب الحاصل شنو ؟
بشرونا الله يبشركم بالخير والجنه 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*بشرونا ياناس التلفزيون


‏!‏!!!!!!!!
‏!‏!!!!!!!!!!!!
‏!‏!!!!!!!!!!
‏!‏!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## ibrahim s

*sport fm 104
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 19 (19 عضو و 0 ضيف) نصرالدين أحمد علي, Ahmed Tyfor, محمد العليقي, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, الأبيض ضميرك, الســـكاب, احمدحلفا, بدوري, بركية, ezoo2t, hishamkh11, ibrahim s, mub25, سهيل ابراهيم, عثمان خالد عثمان, ود كيلا, قنوان, كته

تحياتي للجميع
الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
*

----------


## كته

*صفر صفر
الدقيقه 13
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الأبيض ضميرك 
الحاصل شنو
الكورة دي كيف
اخبارك وامورك
‏!‏!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

صفر صفر
الدقيقه 13



ياعم كته

تحياتي والود مشكور علي أول معلومة

جبت خبرها من وين؟
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*اديك العافية!!!
ياكته
واصل علي كده
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## الســـكاب

*http://sportsfm104.net/%D8%A7%D8%B3%...8%A9/3006.html
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

صفر صفر
الدقيقه 13



التشكيله كيييييف يا كته ؟
والمظهر العام في ربع الساعه الاولي ؟
بشرنا يا صفوه وطمنا يا حبوب 
منتظرنك
*

----------


## مبارك علي حسين

*علي حسب كللام المذيع سيطره كامله للجزيرة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ياعم كته

تحياتي والود مشكور علي أول معلومة

جبت خبرها من وين؟



 

لاشكر على واجب
واحد من  جزيره الفيل قاعد فى الاستاد
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الفونا بالتشكيلة يافرد.
‏!‏!!!!..
                        	*

----------


## الســـكاب

*قووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ezoo2t

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الســـكاب
					

http://sportsfm104.net/%d8%a7%d8%b3%...8%a9/3006.html




تسلم يا حبوب 
يديك الف عافيه
*

----------


## قنوان

*قووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## كته

*قون للسعودى
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*عبد الحميد
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*قوون عبدالحميد السعودي
                        	*

----------


## الســـكاب

*عبد الحميد السعودي الدقيقة 19
                        	*

----------


## مبارك علي حسين

*قوووووووووووون السعودي
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*باااااااااص متقن من النفطي
                        	*

----------


## ezoo2t

*الهدف الاول للمريخ الدقيقه 18 ميدو
*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*السعودي الهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*هجمه عنيفه بقياده طارق مختار تجهض بيد بهاء الدين
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*مخالفه من السعودي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الان معكم من داخل استاد المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الراديو ماشغال من وين الاخبار ....
كته الحقنا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ يلعب بزي جديد 
مخطط عرضي اصفر باحمر
                        	*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*عليكم الله ورونى سبب لعب كاسروقا فى هذه المباراة ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ezoo2t

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 25 (25 عضو و 0 ضيف)  
ezoo2t, acba77, مايقومابي, مبارك علي حسين, Ahmed Tyfor, محمد العليقي, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, alajabalajeeb, مريخابي صميم, الأبيض ضميرك, الســـكاب, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ابواخلاص, احمدحلفا, بدوري, hishamkh11, ibrahim s, mub25, سهيل ابراهيم, عثمان خالد عثمان, ود كيلا, نصرالدين أحمد علي, قنوان, كته  

ربنا يطمنكم يا صفوه 
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*بهاء الدين يحرم العجب من هدف
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*شورت اصفر كامل 
فنايل حمراء مخططة باصفر
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*قوووووووووووون
السعودي
                        	*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*يا كاربونى مالك عايز تهرد فشافيشنا ياخ .. مرة واحده خت ليك تشكيلة تبرد البطن
                        	*

----------


## كته

*المريخ بدا يلعب كوره حلو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة سريعة للمريخ تضيع من السعودي 
هدف مضمون
                        	*

----------


## الســـكاب

*العفو ياعزو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*بس فالحين لي لجزيره الفيل
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*فرصة تضيع للنفطي
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى وافتخر
					

يا كاربونى مالك عايز تهرد فشافيشنا ياخ .. مرة واحده خت ليك تشكيلة تبرد البطن



عليك الله بطل تنظر ودي افضل تشكيلة
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*عجب عجب عجب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*اقصد ضائع
..‏!‏!!!
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*كرات جميله متبادله بين قلق وراجي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة للجزيرة تتعمل فاول
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*قوووووووووووون ضائع للزعيم من عكسية قلق
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تلعب فوق المرمي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فاول مع السعودي
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*لاسانا وسعيد ل عبد الحميد
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

* 
الدقيقة 25 المريخ 1 الجزيرة صفر
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مخالفة قرب 18 للجزيرة
*

----------


## قنوان

*مخالفه مع طارق مختار
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*تسســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلل
                        	*

----------


## ezoo2t

*الجمهور كييييف يا رياض ويا كته ويا ناس الاستاد ؟
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*صحوة دفاعية جيدة من جانب المريخ تجاه هجوم الجزيرة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فاول لاسانا جوار خط 18 استلمها محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*رياض لو تكرمت التشكيلة 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*مخالفه مع السعودي في التنفيذ النفطي!!
حضووووووووووووور جميل جدا
                        	*

----------


## الســـكاب

*المريخ مازال يعاني في محور الوسط والدفاع
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة مرتدة للمريخ منظمة بين قلق والنفطي وعكسية ثم تسديدة من السعودي يخرجها بهاء الدين الى تماس
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*كورتكم دي سوها في النيجر
                        	*

----------


## كته

*تجربه مفيده انشاءالله
الافيال يشاركو المريخ النديه
مباره مفتوحه
هجمه هنا وهناك
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*محمد كمال يستلم كورة
*

----------


## قنوان

*نحن شكلنا ح نرجع بهاء الدين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هدمة خطرة للجزيرة يتصدى لها محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*النفطي يلعب عكسية للسعودي
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اداء متميز من نجوم الزعيم في الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الجزيرة تقدم مباراة مفيدة للمريخ
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*صحوة من الجزيرة في هذه اللحظات
                        	*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

عليك الله بطل تنظر ودي افضل تشكيلة



 
افضل بى وين يا الما بتنظر انت اذا كان كاسروقا ما حا يلعب مباراة الرد؟؟؟ .. افضل بى وين يا استاذ اذا كان جميع المحللين والمدربين أقرو بخطأ كاربونى فى الدفع بطارق وكاسروقا لان كلاهما بطىء .. دى وجهة نظر لك ان تحترمها ولك ان تغض الطرف منها لو ما عجبتك
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

نحن شكلنا ح نرجع بهاء الدين



ما اظن يا قنوان
                        	*

----------


## ezoo2t

*من الوصف واضح التشكيل كالآتي :
محمد كمال 
موسي الزومه . . طارق مختار . . كاسروغا . . راجي عبدالعاطي
قلق . . لاسانا فانيه . . النفطي . . سعيد السعودي 
العجب . . عبدالحميد السعودي
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*لاعب من جزيرة الفيل علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*التشكيله
محمد كمال
طارق مختار
كاسيروكا
فيصل العجب
لاسانا
قلق
النفطي
راجي
السعودي
الزومه
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*حضور الرجل المصادم احمدسيداحمد مع تصفيق الجماهير
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*السعودي يتفلسف في قوون مضمون
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*تشكيلة الفريق


محمد كمال - غاسيروقا - موسى الزومة - طارق مختار - راجى - لاسانا - سعيد - قلق - النفطى - العجب - السعودى
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية لجزيرة الفيل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*محمد كمال ينقذ المريخ من هدف محقق
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*قرررررررررررررررررررررربو يدرنو
                        	*

----------


## الســـكاب

*لماذا يلعب كاربوني بكاسروكا وهو اللاعب الموقوف ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الله يستر يا ساتر
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*عبدالرحيم رمضان يدخل 18 باستمرار
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بهاء الدين يتصدي لعكسية السعودي
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*فرصه ضائعه من جزيرة الفيل_ من ركنية
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الســـكاب
					

لماذا يلعب كاربوني بكاسروكا وهو اللاعب الموقوف ؟؟؟



 داسي سفاري للعيد :connie_runner:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مازال خط الدفاع مخيف
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*جزيرة الفيل يضغط المريخ بكل الاتجاهات
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*فضل بابور يشكل خطورة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الســـكاب
					

لماذا يلعب كاربوني بكاسروكا وهو اللاعب الموقوف ؟؟؟



 

سوال جميل
وتانى
التجربه لزوما شنو
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*القال منو كاسروكا موقوف ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*اللهم انصر المريخ علي الجيش النيجري يا الله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الكاف الغي كل الكروت السابقة
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*دحين موش جزيره الفيل ده اخير من الفريق اللعب معاهو الهليل
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*الاطراف ماشقالة ولاشنو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الكاف الغي كل الكروت السابقة



 الغاها كيف يعني كروت عرس هي:m_monkey:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*ضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*العجب وهدف ضائع محقق
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*عجب عجب عجب
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الكاف الغي كل الكروت السابقة



 

والله الكاف ده
ضرانا جنس ضر 
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*




الغاها كيف يعني كروت عرس هي



بمناسبة تنظيم ماما افركا لكاس العالم 
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*فرصه ذهبية للعجب تمر بجوار القائم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الدقيقة 40 الزعيم 1 الجزيرة صفر
استحواذ للجزيرة للعب
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*الله يستر من ضياع الفرص
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*فيصل لاعب لعب ما شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة للمريخ يستلمها بهاء الدين
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*بس اوعي من حاتم التاج
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*يا كريم للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الغاها كيف يعني كروت عرس هي:m_monkey:



 
الله يلغي حرف الدال القدام اسمك ياقنوان

يعني بدون د=دكتورة

افريــــــــكانو معــــــــــاك
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

هدمة خطرة للجزيرة يتصدى لها محمد كمال



احي الهدمات ياود عباس
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*صااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااروخ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة مرتدة للجزيرة 
واوف سايد
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتهي الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## كته

*غايتو بابور ده عجيب
اوعه يفلت منكم
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*إنتهاء الشوط الأول
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الله يلغي حرف الدال القدام اسمك ياقنوان

يعني بدون د=دكتورة

افريــــــــكانو معــــــــــاك



 لا لا معاي الرادي بس:m_monkey:
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع



 يادكتورة انتى اليوزر بتاعك مسروق ولا دى ما انتى ولا الحاصل عليك شنو؟؟
الليلة ما براك
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*شكرا لكل الاخوة المعلقين والمعلقات
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

نحن شكلنا ح نرجع بهاء الدين



 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دايرين تحليل فني

الشاف ما زي السمع
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 33 (33 عضو و 0 ضيف) عجبكو, acba77, مايقومابي, مبارك علي حسين, محمد العليقي, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, مريخابي مووووت, مريخابي صميم, مريخابى وافتخر, مرهف, المكاجر, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ابوبكر, احمدحلفا, بدوري, بركية, ezoo2t, farandakas, hishamkh11, ibrahim s, خالد سليمان طه, mub25, رياض عباس بخيت, رفاعي, زقزاق, عثمان خالد عثمان, غندور, ود من الله, ود كيلا, نصرالدين أحمد علي, كته, كورنجى 



سلام يا حلوين هههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*كدي نشرب لينا موية لأنو والله ناس جزيرة الفيل ديل عطشونا عديل كده ..!
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*كدي نشرب لينا موية لأنو والله ناس جزيرة الفيل ديل عطشونا عديل كده ..!!
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*بابور
كان هداف الدورى للدرجة الثانية وانتقل لجزيرة الفيل واصبح هداف الدورى الممتاز من اول موسم له فى الممتاز
اكيد ده مهاجم ما ساهل
قوة جسمانية كبيرة يزكرنا بايداهور
ولكن ايداهور يفوق عليه بالامكانيات الفنية ولكن بابور يعرف طريق الشباك جيدا
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					





 خلاص يا عمو ما تزعل هنرجع حامد بريمة
والله يا عم غندور غير الصبر ما عندنا حل وفى انتظار رمزى صالح يمكن
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*شوط أول لا بأس به من قبل المريخ خاصة وأن التشكيل الذي أدى به المريخ المباراة خلت من سفاري  ووراغو وبلة جابر .. وهم خيارات مربحة للبرازيلي في مباراة الاياب امام الجيش .. بدأ المريخ الشوط الاول مهاجما منذ البداية وقدم لاعبوه مستوى جيد خاصة من جانب اللاعب فيصل العجب وقلق وسعيد السعودي .. بينما شهدت حراسة المرمى في هذه المباراة  ثباتا كبيرا أمام هجمات وتسديدات علابي جزيرة الفيل خاصة من جانب المزعج بابور الذي قدم مباراة كبيرة في الشوط الاول وشكل ازعاج كبير لدفاع المريخ .. بنما لم يكن الدفاع في شوط العب الاول بالسيء بل قدم اللاعب طارق مختار مستوى جيد وشكل سدا منيعا أمام مهاجمي الجزيرة .. وفي المقدمة الهجومية تألق عبد الحيميد السعودي الذي استطاع أن يحرز هدفا بديعا من الكرة المعكوسة من لاعب الطرف الايسر موسى الزومة الذي أرسلها رأسيةقوية لم يستطع بهاء الدين فعل شيء حيالها الا بالنظر لها وهي داخل الشباك ..
على العموم هو شوط جيد ونتطلع بأن يكون الشوط الثاني أكثر إثارة ..
ولكن على الذين يهاجمون كاربوني يساعدونا بالسكات والموية الباردة .. وبالله التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*
ان شاءالله العجوز دا يستفيد ويقلل من اخطاء الدفاع الكل مباراه داخل فينا واحد ولا اتنين
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*التحية لجزيرة الفيل
عمل كبير يقوم به جبرة المبدع
ولا عزاء للمواطن الاجنبي كاربونى
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*والله لو ناس الجزيرة يل أدونا جبرة دا مع أبوعنجة


يبقي زعيمنا نار منقد عديل
*

----------


## غندور

*بالله جنس مقلب الليلة...

بالله أدونا رأيكم فى الصفوة بتاعين الشاى ديل!!!
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*عودة لنقل الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*دخول 
سفاري ووارغو وبلة جابر
خروج 
كاسروكا
العجب
النفطي
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*قووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قووون الهدف الثاني للسعودي 
من عكسية راجي
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*السعودي تااااااني
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*اريتها في النيجر
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الشوط الثاني 

3 تبديلات 
سفاري وارغو بلة
بدلاء 
كاسيروكا
النفطي
العججب
والهدف الثاني 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ بداء ضاغط
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الخواجه الليله ما قصر نزل الكشف كلو
                        	*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*السعودى الثاني
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجمهور يهتف لوارغو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الهدف الثاني السعودي الثانية 42
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*السعودي يتفلسف في هدف مضمون
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*قرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررربت
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة للجزيرة تخرج بسلام
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مخالفة مع وارغو من القرب من الركنية
*

----------


## قنوان

*سفاري كيف يا رياض بتفلسف ولا لاعب كويس
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ناس الجزيره  شربو ليمون كتير ولا شنو
*

----------


## عجبكو

*فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الناس ديل مسافرين متين
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ركلة مرمي مريخية
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*صحوة في المدرجات
بهاء الدين يخلص كورة من وارغو
*

----------


## قنوان

*انتو عارفين شكلو ابو عنجه بدا يدخل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*السعودي يضيع هدف ايضاً مضمون
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*خليل ام بدة بديل لمحمد عمر
*

----------


## قنوان

*تمامك يا زعيم تمام
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ يضغط فريق الجزيرة علي ملعبة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*بهاء الدين التنين
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ثلاثية بين بلة وقلق وراجي

تنتهي راسية من السعودي الي ركلة مرمي
*

----------


## قنوان

*حرررررررررررررررررررررررررم بهاء الدين بقي خطييييييييييييير
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الغاها كيف يعني كروت عرس هي:m_monkey:



هههههههههه الله يجازى محنك

تخريمه
افتكر الناس مفروض تكون جاده اكتر من كده:4_1_210:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*راجي عبد العاطي علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بلبوط بديل لعبدالرحيم
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*6 دقائق هدفين لعبد الحميد السعودي
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

هههههههههه الله يجازى محنك

تخريمه
افتكر الناس مفروض تكون جاده اكتر من كده:4_1_210:



 ابيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت:maa  amy:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*إصابة طفيفة للاسانا تجرى له الاسعافات ويرجع بالسلامة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الشغيل يجري الاحماء تأهباً للدخول

واصابة احد لاعبي المريخ
*

----------


## قنوان

*اوعي يكون راجي قام بالسلامه
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وارغو يحرك الجهة اليسرى للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*غايتو يا السعودي بس فالح لي في جزيره الفيل
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*سيطرة مريخية وسفاري يعيد الروح لخط الدفاع
*

----------


## قنوان

*وارغووووووووووو لعاب الله يحفظو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*سفاري العريس
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ان شاءالله الناس ديل حيلعبوا كده فى النيجر؟؟؟؟:a32::blb7::blb7:
                        	*

----------


## كته

*تانى بهاء ملوص
هههههههههههه
والله دى حكايه
ده مسطول ولا شنو
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

سفاري العريس



 ياخوانا الدكتورة دى ما براها؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*هدوء نسبي في ايقاع اللعب
الدقيقة 12
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

سفاري كيف يا رياض بتفلسف ولا لاعب كويس



لاعب كويييييس ياقنوان
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خروج لاسانا ودخول الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*المريخ مسيطر _ 
خروج بابور
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تبديل بهاء الدين حارس الفيل
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*خروج لاسانا ودخول الشغيل
*

----------


## قنوان

*شالو الحارس وود بابور خلو منو طيب
                        	*

----------


## كته

*والله جبره ده
مدرب كبير
شاف ملوص يقام يستهتر طوالى طلعو بره
*

----------


## ود كيلا

*الاداء العام كيف يا اخوانا حسب مجريات المباراة
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*ديل اخطر ناس
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

سفاري العريس



 
الـــــــــــ......كان........عريس


افريـــــــــــكانو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*وارغو ده ما مرزق يا اخوانا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

والله جبره ده
مدرب كبير
شاف ملوص يقام يستهتر طوالى طلعو بره



 جبرة مدرب جادي
ان شاء الله يجينا راجع في الزعيم
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الله يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسستر
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين علي

*يا اخوان الكوره كم
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*قووون يضيع من السعودي
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*عصام ينقز كرة من خط المرمي 
وينقذ الجزيرة من الهدف الثالث
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ديل اخطر ناس



حددى..المريخ ولا الفيل؟؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الـــــــــــ......كان........عريس


افريـــــــــــكانو



افريكانو  ده بعد ضاق عيشه العزابه دي تاني ما بفك دربها:4_1_210:
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*عصام كيس مرقها من جوه الكيس
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*شايف حارس الجزيرة الجديد متجدع الليلة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بلة مدور بصورة جيدة
*

----------


## غندور

*المذيع قال المريخ اتعاقد مع هاشم ضيف الله!!!
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

حددى..المريخ ولا الفيل؟؟



 انا           وانتي
تخريمه
ريا وسكينه
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ يسطر كورة جميلة جداً 
يتفاعل معها الجمهور
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين علي
					

يا اخوان الكوره كم



اتنين للمريخ دون مقابل
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*انخفض أداء قلق كثيراً
*

----------


## كته

*عصام كيس طلعها من الكيس
*

----------


## قنوان

*ووووووووووووووووواي انا من راجي
الود ده عرسو متين يا اخوانا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مخالفة للمريخ مع بله جابر
*

----------


## غندور

*حارس الجزيرة ده من وين؟؟
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ثنائية حلوة بين راجي وبلة 
نتمني لهم التوفيق في الرد
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

اتنين للمريخ دون مقابل



 شكرا يا عسل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*حكم الراية يزبح المريخ ويعطل له هجمة
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*تألق لافت لحارس الأفيال
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

المذيع قال المريخ اتعاقد مع هاشم ضيف الله!!!



 
ههههههههههههههههههه
الحمد لله الماقال مع
طبقات ود ضيف الله
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

المذيع قال المريخ اتعاقد مع هاشم ضيف الله!!!



هاشم ضيف الله منو؟؟؟(هو مشى متوفى)
                        	*

----------


## ود كيلا

*يا حبايب الاداء العام كيف
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا عجبكو فوووووووووق بتاعتك دى قاعدين نقراها قووووووون !!
ركبنا براها بتكركب !!
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*نجم الدين يستعد للدخول
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*هدفين للمريخ من السعودي ( عبد الحميد)
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خروج سعيد السعودي
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*دخول نجم الدين وخروج سعيد
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فاول علي خط 18
تتلعب اعلي العارضة
                        	*

----------


## ود كيلا

*غايتو عبدالحميد ده يضيع 20 ويجيب 2
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وارغو من لعبة جميلة يضيع هدف
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*كررررررر علي يا وارغو كدكوك وجرحو سمعتك
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ووووووووووووووووواي انا من راجي
الود ده عرسو متين يا اخوانا



جنك عرس !!
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*راجي يتعامل بأنانية
تؤدي لركلة حرة مباشرة قرب خط 18
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

تألق لافت لحارس الأفيال



نحن حارسنا حيتألق متين؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*فرصتين ضائعتين من قلق ووارغو
                        	*

----------


## ود كيلا

*يا اخوانا وارغو ده .. غايتو الجماعة مربطنو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*صاروخ وارغو تمر جوار القائم
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لاعب من جزيرة الفيل يقع الارض
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

هاشم ضيف الله منو؟؟؟(هو مشى متوفى)



الله يرحمه.....................











اتفضلى شاى العصر

*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود كيلا
					

غايتو عبدالحميد ده يضيع 20 ويجيب 2



 

اليعمل كده فى النيجر
قبلانييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

ههههههههههههههههههه
الحمد لله الماقال مع
طبقات ود ضيف الله



ههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى
يا شيخ كته بالغت عدييييييل !!
*

----------


## قنوان

*اها يا جماعه بعدين احكو لي الباقي
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مصعب يستعد للدخول
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

جنك عرس !!



 احححححححححححححححي انا يا ابيض
تشيفو وما تشيلو:connie_runner:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*السعودي يقع علي الارض الان
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

اها يا جماعه بعدين احكو لي الباقي



الله يلحقك سفارى..قولى امين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مصعب علي الخط الان يستعد للدخول
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تمريرة مهندسة من قلق لبلة
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود كيلا
					

يا اخوانا وارغو ده .. غايتو الجماعة مربطنو



طيب ما تفكوا ! ! 
فكوا الكتيف ده ! ! 
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

مصعب يستعد للدخول



 بعد شويه ح تقول لينا كاربوني بسخن:connie_runner:
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

لاعب من جزيرة الفيل يقع الارض



فى عربية اسعاف ولا ماف بنزين :21:
                        	*

----------


## كته

*اها معاكم سلامه
المغرب وجب
يارب ياكريم  تكون نتيجه كورتنا مع الجيش
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خروج السعودي ودخول مصعب عمر
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

الله يرحمه.....................











اتفضلى شاى العصر




نحن ما معزومين يا عمنا ؟
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*30 دقيقة النتيجة 2 للزعيم صفر للفيل
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*راجي ينفرد بالمرمي ويستلمها الحارس
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

نحن حارسنا حيتألق متين؟؟



 يا اخيتي الحارس بتألق لما يكون معصور
الله لا ألق حارسنا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الشغيل ماشاء الله لعب برجولة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*راجي هو القون ويلعب الكورة في يدالحارس
*

----------


## قنوان

*اخر سوال هم مسافرين متين
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*راجييييي _ ده شنو البتعمل فيهو ده؟
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الناس ديل مسافرين متين
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دا شنو يا ود كمال
*

----------


## قنوان

*يا ناس وروني
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*اوعي يكون ......................
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يحاول المحاورة ويتألق نجم الدين من انقاذ الموقف
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

نحن ما معزومين يا عمنا ؟



كيف ما معزوم؟؟؟؟
شكلك بتحب القهوة....
أتفضل 

*

----------


## قنوان

*خلااااااااااااااااااااااااااص خليتو زاتو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الناس ديل مسافرين متين



 بكرة فجرا يا دكتورة
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 38 (38 عضو و 0 ضيف)  
ezoo2t, مامون, acba77, مايقومابي, مبارك علي حسين, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, مريخابي مووووت, مريخابي صميم, مريخابى وافتخر, مصعب الشايقي, azzreem, الأبيض ضميرك, المكاجر, البرنسيسه, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابوبكر, احمد الدباسي, احمدحلفا, بركية, farandakas, hishamkh11, ibrahim s, خالد سليمان طه, حسن يعقوب, رياض عباس بخيت, سهيل ابراهيم, زقزاق, عثمان خالد عثمان, عجبكو, غندور, ود من الله, ود كيلا, نصرالدين أحمد علي, قنوان, كته, كورنجى  
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تسديدة قوية من نجم الدين
                        	*

----------


## ود كيلا

*الاخبار شنو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

كيف ما معزوم؟؟؟؟
شكلك بتحب القهوة....
أتفضل 




 الله الله
والله دي كان اديتني منها


تحياتي والود
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

 بكرة فجرا يا دكتورة



 شكرا  نصر الدين
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود كيلا
					

الاخبار شنو



 اتنين صفر للزعيم

مع أداء مميز
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فاول خارج خط 18 للمريخ 
يلعب قلق تصتدم بالحائط
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لاعب من جزيرة الفيل يقع الارض
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مخالفة مع قلق قرب 18 وينفذ بنفسه
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*كورة قلق تسقط حيدر علي الارض
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

خلااااااااااااااااااااااااااص خليتو زاتو



منوووو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:
                        	*

----------


## ود كيلا

*ههههههههه قلق ده فاكي قنبلة ولاشنو
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

الله يرحمه.....................











اتفضلى شاى العصر










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الناس ديل مسافرين متين









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

خلااااااااااااااااااااااااااص خليتو زاتو



بكره الصبااااااح ‏‏!‏
ياقنوان صبر يبل الآبري مافي ؟
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

شكرا نصر الدين



 التقول مسافره معاهم !!!!
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

اخر سوال هم مسافرين متين



المطار الحضور الساعة 4 صباحاً

تك اوف الساعة 6 صباحاً

الطيارة بوينج 737

الشركة الناقلة sun air

افريكانو

عززززبتينـــــــــــــــــا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*عصام كيس يحمي الكيس
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أها يا اخوانا . . . انتهت ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة تضيع للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

المطار الحضور الساعة 4 صباحاً

تك اوف الساعة 6 صباحاً

الطيارة بوينج 737

الشركة الناقلة sun air

افريكانو

عززززبتينـــــــــــــــــا



والله بعد دا قطعتها الفرفرة
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ايه دا يا راجي اللعب الجماعي احلي
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اسواء مافي المبارة حكم الراية الاول
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*3دقايق وقت بدل ضايع
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية لجزيرة الفيل
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*محمد كمال ضيف شرف الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ركنية للجزيرة
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*الكوره كم ؟؟ ياربى الكوره دى زايعه الرشيد ولا شنو !!!
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ماشاء الله تفاهم كامل بين سفاري ومحمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*عامله كم!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*صحوة جماهيرية تعيد الثقة بين الجمهور واللاعبين
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتهت المبارة بفوز المريخ علي جزيرة الفيل 2/0 للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اللاعبين يحيو الجماهير
                        	*

----------


## ezoo2t

*ياااااااااارب النتيجه دي في النيجر 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*انتهاء المباراة
مبروووووووووووووووك يا صفوة عودة الروح
*

----------


## Ahmed Tyfor

*أخريات المباراة والزعيم متقدم بهدفين دون مقابل بواسطة ميدو. 
أنتهت المباراة بالهدفين
أن شاء الله تكون كدة فى نيامى 
                                           انشاء الله
                                                                آميييييييييين
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*شكراً لكل من ساهم في النقل المباشر
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انتهت المبارة بفوز المريخ علي جزيرة الفيل 2/0 للمريخ



الصور الصور الصور الصور الصور يا او نزار الله يرحم والديك ألحقنا بالصور يا صفوه
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezoo2t
					

ياااااااااارب النتيجه دي في النيجر 



آآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب العالمين
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مع رجاء يا ادارة المنبر تعديل النتيجة في العنوان 
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*التحية للجمهور
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

انتهاء المباراة
مبروووووووووووووووك يا صفوة عودة الروح



اهم مكسب واكبر مكسب عودة الروح 
وعودة الثقه بين الجمهور واللاعبين 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دا أول بوست أفتحه لمباريات الزعيم



لقيتوني كيف
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*الشكر لكل طاقم النقل من داخل الملعب 
يديكم العافيه يا شباب والحمدلله 
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

دا أول بوست أفتحه لمباريات الزعيم



لقيتوني كيف



:1 (11):    :ANSmile30:   %100

فأل خير 
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*والله اهم حاجه الشباك نظيفه 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

دا أول بوست أفتحه لمباريات الزعيم



لقيتوني كيف



 مشكووووور نصرالدين والشكر موصول للاخ رياض 
وكل الذين ساهموا فى النقل !!
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*مبروووووووووووووووك يا صفوة عودة الروح
                        	*

----------


## kakoool

*مبروك النتيجة والروح يا شباب 
والآآآف التحايا للود ميدو اللعاب وهو يرد علي المشككين في مهارته وجديته
*

----------


## الصفوى

*الف 1000 مبرولك للزعيم
*

----------


## ابوحازم

*مبروك علي الاداء قبل النتيجة
نتمني ونتمني وتاني نتمني ان الود ميدو يواصل التخصص بالرأس ده في النيجر يا رب
يا ميدووووووووووووو دايرنك في النيجر تطيييييييييير عديل كدي مو تحلق بس!
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يانصر الدين تاني شد حيلك اي مباراة افتح ليك بوست 
قبل البقية ولو لقيت واحد فتحو افتح ليك واحد في دار المنبر
تفويتة
مبرووك ياصفوة ومنصورين في النيجر باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يارياض الصور سريييييييييييييييع
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

اسواء مافي المبارة حكم الراية الاول



 
بوريهم رجل الراية الأفريقي ممكن يعمل شنو . . . يعني سيناريو لمباراة الرد
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

يارياض الصور سريييييييييييييييع



الصور عند حصريكانو

يارب النصر يوم السبت للمريخ:sm20:
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*كاربونى ملك النظريات
                        	*

----------

